# Science behind sorbet and ice cream books?



## tricia775 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, 
Does anyone know any good books or websites that have in depth info on the science behind sorbet and ice creams? mixes, spinning, sugar content, etc. At work I make 6+ flavors of IC's and sorbet and the sorbet give me a bit of trouble... we get frozen purees with varying amounts of sugar added. some that are more of a concentrate (pomegranate, lemon etc) don't hold well after spinning. They look like the sugar separates and rises to the surface and don't freeze fully. I know this has to do with sugar content, but don't know how to adjust it. Is it necessary to have one of those tools to measure sugar content? 
I don't use stabilizer and the other IC's and sorbet turn out fine. Most of my stuff stays in freezer for no more than a month, so I don't know if its even needed. Anyone have any inside info on if stabilizer is necessary and the pros of it?
Any other useful info on ice cream/sorbet production is appreciated
PS My machine is an old servsafe. I think about 3-4 gal capacity. I don't know anything about it since its like 30 yrs old, so no manual haha and of course no "self clean" or any of those fancy features, lucky me


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I seldom make frozen desserts but googled for the heck of it .

Ya nevah know might need the info some day, right?

Haven't paid this much for a book since my nursing school days...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

http://www.onicecream.com/book.html

mimi


----------



## tricia775 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for looking . Looks useful but yah the price is a killer haha And nice to "meet" you finally. I've seen many of your posts and replies.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to CT!

mimi


----------



## hgtclark (Sep 24, 2013)

Without knowing your method for making a sorbet - Its hard to help and see where you are going wrong. However,

Sugar content test - Going to sound weird but drop an egg into your sorbet mix before you put it into your ice cream machine or freeze it. If it stays submerged or less than 2cm of the egg is showing above the surface add more sugar - if more than 2cm is showing above the surface, add more fruit puree, water or juice.

The science behind it - When you make your stock syrup - The sucrose splits into  glucose and fructose. Strong hydrogen bonds are made with the water and now split sugar, which allows the stock syrup to  increases its strength to bind  the water. This process is the key part because its the reason you don't have ice-y sorbet and a good freezing temperature


----------



## tricia775 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank for the reply! 

For all our sorbets we use: 8 c simple syrup 1 c light corn syrup for 3 containers puree (standard Boiron purees) i think its 90 fl oz. No stabilizer, mix ingredients and spin. 

Anyway, my work situation is strange, long story short I'm basically "acting pastry chef" for our fine dining restaurant (last real pastry chef left and they didn't hire another and i'm the only employee that knows all the items). I work in a casino, in a large bakery but specifically for the steak house. So I have some control, but I couldn't necessarily change a bunch of stuff. 

I think after some research i'll start making my own syrup. As of now I have been using the bakeries simple syrup(half and half water sugar. but varies depending who makes it and sometimes gets boiled for short or long time depending) it works fine but maybe I could get better results....  

Interesting about the egg! Do you just fish it out with your hand after?? What if its a thicker mix, more fibrous like mango or kiwi? will it still sink? 

We also have some Trimoline sitting on our shelves that could be used up(from a past chef that got on that kick for a minute), but I only know a little about invert sugar. How would I incorporate it? Might as well since i have it.

Thanks!


----------



## tricia775 (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, what are your thoughts on stabilizer? I haven't used them since my IC's and sorbets are usually kept for no more than a few weeks to a month at around -20, wrapped well in plastic.


----------



## hgtclark (Sep 24, 2013)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing> <wrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridVerticalSpacing> <wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery> <wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <wontAutofitConstrainedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]StartFragment

I would use a spoon or something to get it out. Health and safety and all that. If you are using a puree or something, then the thickness really shouldn't alter a huge amount. Thats not to say it won't be thinner or thicker, just that it should still be a liquid pre freeze stage. If its too thick for an egg, you are really only going to get a a ice drink like slush puppies.

I can't work out your recipe - Have no idea what weight/measure your 3 containers of puree are (from the uk)

I'm guessing you are using a ice-cream machine rather than a paco jet?

Personally I don't use a stabiliser. But then I use a paco jet. However, if you are finding the sorbet to be "icy" then why not give it a go - it does improve texture as well as obviously giving it a better shelf life

It terms of how much to use. I cant really help, but i would say its a bit of guessing game - a few trail and errors until you get the flavour and taste you want


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

I make quite a bit. I can send you some formulas if you like.

The most important part of sorbets is to have the correct baume / brix of the sugar content.

I use a brix meter to gauge the content of the product. It should be about 30-31-32 brix.

Your simple syrup should also be at a 28 degree baume

PM me and I will get you the information.

Carltonb


----------



## wenny1 (Jan 28, 2014)

if you are using Boiron just follow the recipes from this pdf they produce: http://www.marquefoods.com/system/resources/0000/0085/Ice_Cream_Makers.pdf


----------

